# Looking for a Weller Solder Station - Options???



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I need something better than my Nexxtech, so I'm looking to upgrade to a nice Weller station (or something similar).

What models out there are suitable for guitar/amp applications? I'm mostly looking at soldering pots, caps etc in guitars, amps and pedals. 

Where in the GTA can I find one? I'd prefer to buy at a bricks and mortar in TO before I go looking online.

thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> Where in the GTA can I find one? I'd prefer to buy at a bricks and mortar in TO before I go looking online.


http://www.e-sonic.ca/ -- they're in the North end of the city.

As for what to buy:

I recommend buying a unit that has a cord from the power unit to the pencil that can be replaced.

Variable power is nice. You'll want something that can do at least 40W, but 80W would be better -- higher if you can afford it. As you get more experience you'll want a fair bit of heat because you'll be on and off the solder really quickly.

You don't really need anything with a temperature gauge on it. Power control is fine. You're not working with super-sensitive stuff.

Make sure you can replace the tips on the pencil (honestly I can't think of a soldering station that wouldn't allow for this, but worth checking).

Weller obviously is nice, but you'll pay for the name. Hakko is another soldering station manufacturer that tends to be a little less than Weller and it's nice stuff.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I buy most of my soldering stuff at active electronics in Ottawa. I think there is one in Toronto and Montreal also.

I had one of these and really liked it, I've since upgraded:

http://www.active123.com/store.cfm?&ckey=CA&lang=eng

This a great one for about $100 CAN, I've bought a couple as gifts and everybody raves about them. Its not in the online catalog, but they have it at the Active stores:

http://www.hakkousa.com/detail.asp?CID=49,112&PID=1250&Page=1


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

If you decide to go online... they is on sale right now.

http://www.e-sonic.com/whatsnew/Cooper_promo/Red_Hot_Weller_Savings.htm


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I have the Weller model WLC100CUL

http://www.e-sonic.com/whatsnew/Cooper_promo/Red_Hot_Weller_Savings.htm

It is fine...But I would do as suggested and get a model with higher wattage, if you think you will eventually be doing a fair amount of soldering.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

e-sonic 
sayall 
and active are 
all on the same corner Gordon baker & ??? 
in scarborough in toronto 

in the west end there are several e shops at dixie and matheson 

p


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

WES51 is a good unit. I use it for wiring amps, guitar wiring,pedal work. There's also a more expensive digital unit (WES51D) but I wouldn't bother...

Hakko 936 is a nice unit too.


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

I use a Hakko as pictured above for a regulated, variable pencil. It's been on my bench for many years now and has been flawless. Fast warm-up, tip hasn't corroded yet (probably because I use the damp foam pad regularly) and the cord is plenty long for most jobs. It does most regular jobs without being cranked all the way up. For the really heavy stuff I use a couple of Weller guns.

cheers

John


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

greco said:


> I have the Weller model WLC100CUL
> 
> http://www.e-sonic.com/whatsnew/Cooper_promo/Red_Hot_Weller_Savings.htm
> 
> ...


That's one I was looking at just for value, but thanks for the heads up.



gtrguy said:


> WES51 is a good unit. I use it for wiring amps, guitar wiring,pedal work. There's also a more expensive digital unit (WES51D) but I wouldn't bother...
> 
> Hakko 936 is a nice unit too.





John Bartley said:


> I use a Hakko as pictured above for a regulated, variable pencil. It's been on my bench for many years now and has been flawless. Fast warm-up, tip hasn't corroded yet (probably because I use the damp foam pad regularly) and the cord is plenty long for most jobs. It does most regular jobs without being cranked all the way up. For the really heavy stuff I use a couple of Weller guns.
> 
> cheers
> 
> John


I think I'll probably end up going for either the WES51 or the Hakko 936. I'll let you guys know how it works out.


----------



## JDW3 (Sep 23, 2009)

Before you buy, check Amazon. Do a search for pricing. I got my Weller WES51 just about 5 weeks ago for $88.00.


----------



## John Bartley (Jul 23, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> I need something better than my Nexxtech, so I'm looking to upgrade to a nice Weller station (or something similar).
> 
> Where in the GTA can I find one? I'd prefer to buy at a bricks and mortar in TO before I go looking online.
> 
> thanks!



Just a note for y'all ....

The Hakko 936-12 is on sale at Active Electronics right now until Dec 31'st for a sale price of $93.79 (reg = $139) I just got my sale flyer this morning.

cheers

John


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

*+1 on Hakko 936*

I chose this over similar (and more expensive) Weller models, but they weren't on sale for this price. Great deal on a quality soldering station, IMHO.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Whatever model you chose, just be shure that it is ROHS "compatible".
(Higher working temperature).

A lot of seller just liquidate the old irons because they don't go high enough in temperature for the new parts/solder. So if you plan to use your iron a long time ...

My .02$ :smile:


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry to bring back an old thread but I thought I would share my recent purchase experience. I decided to give a go at building some BYOC pedals so I began my search for a good soldering station. I found a Weller WES51 on sale at Active Tech for 99$ so I jumped on it. I ordered it on sunday and it was delivered this morning. For 131$ tax and overnight express shipping included, I highly recommend them.

http://www.active123.com/WES51-Analog-Soldering-Station-Prodview.html

I have two BYOC pedals on the way, I'm looking forward to building them as I've been wanting do try this for a while now. If all goes well I might order an amp kit from Trinity, this is my ultimate goal.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Very nice station at a great price ....Happy NSSD

Cheers

Dave


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

I have the WES51 myself, done a bunch of guitar work and even some pedal repair with it.

Get the tip cleaner, way better than wet sponge:

http://www.active123.com/900242-Solder-Tip-Cleaner-Prodview.html


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> I have the WES51 myself, done a bunch of guitar work and even some pedal repair with it.
> 
> Get the tip cleaner, way better than wet sponge:
> 
> http://www.active123.com/900242-Solder-Tip-Cleaner-Prodview.html


Thanks for the tip, so at what temperature should I set it for pedal work? The hotter the better?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> Get the tip cleaner, way better than wet sponge:
> 
> http://www.active123.com/900242-Solder-Tip-Cleaner-Prodview.html


Awesome! I always end up with crusty tips. I'll look into one of these!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I bought one of these and have been very pleased with it,

http://www.amainhobbies.com/product...d/204594/n/TrakPower-TK-950-Soldering-Station


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

They have arrived, now for the fun to begin  I have to get some solder cause mine is too thick (0.62"). 

View attachment 1595


Don't laugh but you might notice some burns on the sponge, I didn't know at first that you had to add water 

View attachment 1594


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a Weller WES51 and a WTCPT that I've had for years, both work great.
Also use a Hakko at work and it's a great station as well.
And +1 on the cleaner over the sponge.

Good luck with the pedals.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

neldom said:


> And +1 on the cleaner over the sponge.


What are the advantages of the tip cleaner? It has been mentioned twice in this thread.
I have been using a sponge with no problems. 

Just curious as to the reason(s) for the tip cleaner over the sponge.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

The Kicker Of Elves said:


> I have the WES51 myself, done a bunch of guitar work and even some pedal repair with it.
> 
> Get the tip cleaner, way better than wet sponge:
> 
> http://www.active123.com/900242-Solder-Tip-Cleaner-Prodview.html



#1 on the tip cleaner VS sponge which drops the tip heat when u clean it off.
The one they are showing in the link U supplied is a metal "brillo" scouring pad.
I use a medium steel wool pad in the sponge tray,dirt cheap and keeps yer' tip clean.......sigiifanothing personal!!
Cheers, Doug


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

Also I'm lazy and not having to chase down water is always a plus.
And old beer in your sponge doesn't smell so great in a few days.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

loudtubeamps said:


> #1 on the tip cleaner VS sponge *which drops the tip heat *when u clean it off.
> *I use a medium steel wool pad in the sponge tray,dirt cheap and keeps yer' tip clean.*
> Cheers, Doug


Thanks Doug

Cheers

Dave


----------

